# Period after miscarriage?



## Al Syr

At my 7w1d u/s I found out that my pregnancy was not progressing at all, on June 25th I took cytotec to induce miscarriage. On Monday august the 6th it will be 6 weeks since I took the medicine and started bleeding. On Wednesday the 1st of August I started having some pinkish discharge then it would go away then come back then away again and then comes back. Today I had what looked like very little clots, then it looked like more bold was coming . . . And now it's very faint again . . . Can someone please tell me if this is my period?

Was your first period after miscarriage heavy? Light? 
How long did it take for your period to come after miscarriage?

any and all input would be very


----------



## PinkCupcake

Hey hunnie.. 

They say it normally takes around 8 weeks for the first period to come back. I actually had a D&C/ERPC rather than the natural miscarriage but i think when it comes to getting a period, it does all work the same. Last tuesday which was exactly 8 weeks to the day after my ERPC, I had like a tiny spot of blood which I guessed was my period coming but nothing else for 2 days after that and then my period came. It took 8 weeks and 2 days for me to get a full on period and damn it was full on aswell. It was real heavy, this sounds disgusting but I was bleeding so heavily that it was actually weighing the tampons down so much and pushing them more and more out of me! It's been 4 days and the bleeding is easing now. 

I'm guessing the pink discharge could be the start of AF coming, which is similar to what I had and then it just came back all of a sudden. My boobs were so sore the day before my period did come properly, i know everyone's different but look out for the sore boobs. xx


----------



## FeLynn

I have had 3 losses. My 1st loss ended in d&e Sept 2011, 15 weeks never got a period, found out Jan 2012 I was pregnant and miscarrying I was at the least 5-7 weeks could have been further, 2nd loss was a natural miscarriage. Got my period 3 1/2 weeks later it was like a normal period not too heavy not too light not too painful. My 3rd loss was June 2012. I was 13.2 weeks baby's heart had stopped, had d&e at 14 weeks. I never bled or cramped before the d&e but bled and cramped everyday afterwards. a week and a half later I needed 2 units of blood and had a repeat d&e done. I continued to bleed everyday. The blood would change color and thickness and flow. I had clots, pain and cramps. I finally stopped bleeding July 13 2012. I have yet to get my period.

Yesterday was 7 weeks since my repeat d&e and Tuesday will be 9 weeks since the 2st d&e for the 3rd loss. This past Friday was 3 weeks since the bleeding has stopped. 

I know period can return 2 weeks after your loss all the way up to 6-8 weeks sometime even longer. I asked my dr when I should expect my period he said it could be awhile b/c I was much further with this loss. I told him I had no period for 15 weeks after the 1st loss and I was way earlier so if that one took that long how long will this one take, he said it could be 15+ weeks. I really was not happy about that. So he said I could start my birth control pill since I do not think getting pregnant again so soon would be a good thing. I want to give my body time to heal. So I started the pill on the 24th of July so by the end on the pack I should get a fake period then the next month I should have a normal period.

Just an fyi you can get pregnant after a loss before you period even comes. With my 2nd loss I never had follow up with my blood but I did have an ultrasound to make sure I passed everything no rpoc. at that scan 8 days after I passed the final tissue/sac and 5 days after all the bleeding had stopped I had 20 mm follicles in my ovaries at this point I never even had a period, period did come 2 weeks after the scan.


----------



## amjon

It was likely still bleeding related to the MC. My first period was super heavy and LONG (lasted till after I O).


----------



## Sinnet

I've had two mc's (7 1/2 wks and 6 wks) and with both my period came just a few days later than a normal period would have. They weren't even heavier than usual for me.


----------



## nzjade

My period came exactly 33 days after the first day of my m/c and it was really light. I've just started my second period after m/c and it is also lighter than usual. Kinda worried about it, like my uterus lining isn't building up enough?


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

i had an early natural miscarriege about two weeks back and i want to start trying again before periodcomes...:thumbup:


----------



## BrookeKeana

My period came about 5 weeks after my miscarriage. I don't think it was any lighter or heavier than usual. Sorr for your loss x


----------



## lxb

Just got my first AF... on my 3rd day so not sure how long this will last yet. Been having heavy cramps (I've taken 3 Advil to help ease the pain for the past 2 days.. I usually try to avoid them and didn't take any for the few cycles prior to my bfp cycle).

Some of my info: 
7/10/12 - Medication Round #1
7/12/12 - Severe cramps & passed gestational sac
7/20/12 - HCG is 300
7/24/12 - Medication Round #2 (Still see retaining product - Only side effect from medication, no bleeding) 
7/30/12 - HCG is 35
7/31/12 - D&C
8/11/12 - AF showed!


----------

